
“I don’t want to give out my phone number” – A gendered security issue - mpalme
https://jilliancyork.com/2017/08/03/i-dont-want-to-give-out-my-phone-number-a-gendered-security-issue/
======
Overtonwindow
A bit sexist and paranoid. Tl;dr: Men will harass and call women who give them
their phone number, so women shouldn't do it.

